# DISH Guide for local channel wrong on Hopper



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

:icon_lame During this time of year local stations preempt network programming for exhibition basketball games. In the past, the guide was always correct. But now, three times in a row, it isn't. KSNW in Wichita has been advertising all week that they will be showing a KU baseketball game on Monday at 7pm and delaying the Voice until 1:05 am, so this is not a last minute change. The guide still shows the Voice. TitanTV,an online guide has the fact that a KU game is on. There is another game on Friday, the 9th at 7pm and DISH's guide is wrong that night as well.

Who does one report such things to?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Check the guide at Zap2It. If Zap2It is wrong then it is out of DISH's control.

(DISH and Zap2It get their data from the same source.)


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

So, Zap2It is wrong as well. So I guess I will try to complain to them.

One more missing feature on the hopper, you can't edit the name of something you recorded. Hopefully this comes back when the OTA tuner is released! Came in handy when the guide info was wrong (and you caught it in time).


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> Check the guide at Zap2It. If Zap2It is wrong then it is out of DISH's control.
> 
> (DISH and Zap2It get their data from the same source.)


Are you sure about that? Because Zap2it has actual start and end times, including those which end at, say, 9:01, which Dish misses (and thus cuts then end off of shows.)


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

fudpucker said:


> Are you sure about that? Because Zap2it has actual start and end times, including those which end at, say, 9:01, which Dish misses (and thus cuts then end off of shows.)


100% sure, Dish uses the same info that Zap2it has.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Inkosaurus said:


> 100% sure, Dish uses the same info that Zap2it has.


Dish uses Tribune Media Services for channel info. Not sure where Zap2it gets theirs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The path going up, to ROVI, try to contact them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garys said:


> Dish uses Tribune Media Services for channel info. Not sure where Zap2it gets theirs.


It isn't hard to figure it out: *©2012 Tribune Media Services, Inc.*
http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do?aid=zap2it

That is why it is suggested as a good comparison to see if it is a DISH issue (not matching the channel to the EPG correctly) or a source issue with TMS.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

garys said:


> Dish uses Tribune Media Services for channel info. Not sure where Zap2it gets theirs.


Deja vu: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185799

Reuters
http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/companyProfile?symbol=ROVI.O:


> Its service provider customers include British Sky Broadcasting Group, Canal+, Charter, Comcast Corporation (Comcast), Cox Communications, Cablevision, *DirecTV*, *EchoStar Communications*, Foxtel, MegaCable, Sky Deutschland, Sky Italia, Shaw Communications, Time Warner Cable, UPC, Verizon and others.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

jeffdb27 said:


> So, Zap2It is wrong as well. So I guess I will try to complain to them.QUOTE]
> 
> So I contacted Zap2It and told them they had the wrong information. They emailed back and asked for some info that I had already pretty much given them. Well they hadn't gotten the guide fixed by the Monday game, but checking Friday just now, it is corrrect both on Zap2It online and on DISH.


----------

